# Abofalle VIP flatrate



## Found (29 Januar 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich habe am 29.12.2015 auf hxxp://geekguide.de/dein-profil-verfuegt-nicht-ueber-die-entsprechenden-berechtigungen-um-auf-dieses-feature-zuzugreifen-fifa-15-auf-xbox-one/ geklickt, es wurde erkannt, daß ich von einem Mobilgerät zugreife, und wurde umgeleitet zu hxxp://de.speedkeeper.com/p/wmJLl?sessionId=5d500d35399debff54201f791787b2da

Dann bekam ich eine SMS, das mein Anbieter mir 4,99€ für ein Abo berechnet, und das ich ein Abo bei Boss Comm abgeschlossen hätte. Die zugehörige Email ist, laut base, [email protected]. Die zugehörige Absendenummer der SMS war 60660. Die darin angebenen Kontaktdaten waren Tel. 08001800881 und Email [email protected]. 
Alle Domains sind anonym registriert

Ich habe die angeschrieben, und in der Antwort Email fand ich folgende IP Adresse

91.198.93.102

Diese gehört zu Dimoco Direct Mobile Communications GmbH.

Nach Anschreiben habe ich tatsächlich eine Gutschrift erhalten. Und diese unverschämte une erlogene Antwort:

"
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Herzlichen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Folgende Service-Detailinformationen können wir Ihnen zu Ihrer, von Ihnen
übermittelten Mobiltelefonnummer [Mobilfunknummer] angeben:

Nutzung eines Abonnements von VIP Flatrate , mit dem Zahlungsintervall 
4,99 € wöchentlich
Schritt 1: Der/die Nutzer/in mit der oben genannten Rufnummer surfte die
Seite: Boss Communication, LLC via mobilem Internet an. Die Website enthielt
Informationen zu Tarif, Mindestalter und Kündigungsmöglichkeit. Bis zu diesem
Schritt ist der/die Nutzer/in keinerlei Verpflichtung eingegangen.
Schritt 2: Nach Auswahl des gewünschten Produktes wurde der/die Nutzer/in auf
die Produktseite weitergeleitet. Mit Klick auf den dort angeführten
Bestätigungsbutton am 2015-12-29 um 15:50:22 wurde dem Kauf zugestimmt.
Hinweis: Ohne Besitz eines Mobilfunkgeräts ist dieser Schritt nicht möglich.

Mit der oben angeführten Dokumentation (URL, Zeitstempel, Kaufzustimmung
mittels Bestätigungsbutton) ist die Bestellung des Services bestätigt."

Nochmals: Ich habe diese Seite nicht freiwillig besucht! Mir wurde nix angezeigt! Ich habe nichst angeklickt!

Gibt es jemanden, der im Quellcode da was raussuchen kann, was zum unrechtmäßigen Aboabschluss führte?


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2016)

Found schrieb:


> ....diese unverschämte une erlogene Antwort


Kann es sein, dass die aus Düsseldorf kam, von der net mobile, für Dimoco? Die schwindeln nämlich genau so regelmäßig die Opfer und die Behörden an.


----------



## Found (29 Januar 2016)

Der Quelltext. Unterschrieben ganz anonym, wie die Website

Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Received: from mail.dimoco.at ([91.198.93.102]) by [meinProvider]  with ESMTPS (Nemesis) id 0MC3vY-1aGEzk41gG-008uIa for <meine Email>; Fri, 29 Jan 2016 09:46:36 +0100
Received: from ATDC1-EXCH01.dimoco.com (10.71.2.133) by ATDC1-EXCH01.dimoco.com (10.71.2.133) with Microsoft SMTP Server (TLS) id 15.0.1104.5; Fri, 29 Jan 2016 09:47:24 +0100
Received: from ticket.dimoco.at (192.168.20.151) by ATDC1-EXCH01.dimoco.com (10.71.2.133) with Microsoft SMTP Server id 15.0.1104.5 via Frontend Transport; Fri, 29 Jan 2016 09:47:24 +0100
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="utf-8"
Content-Disposition: inline
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable
MIME-Version: 1.0
Subject: Re: [Ticket#2016011410011359] Widerruf =?UTF-8?Q?f=C3=BCr?= =?UTF-8?Q?unrechtm=C3=A4=C3=9Fige?= Berechnung eines Abos
X-Powered-BY: OTRS - Open Ticket Request System (http://otrs.org/)
X-Mailer: OTRS Mail Service (2.2.4)
Date: Fri, 29 Jan 2016 09:46:36 +0100
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
To: <meine Email>
Organization: DIMOCO GmbH
From: Mobile Info <[email protected]>


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Januar 2016)

Strafanzeige wegen des versuchten Betrugs sowie Beschwerde bei der BAFIN.


----------

